# Poinsettia Bowl



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TCU v BSU, will be one of the best games of the bowl lineup. Match ups like this are the only redeeming things about bowl games... But when it comes down to it, win or lose both of these teams go home. Not a lot on the line... 


I hate bowls... Go Frogs!!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with you this will be a great one to watch I think boise state got robbed! Ohio state does not deserve to be in over boise state with 0 losses!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I know I'll be watching for sure. I think this is the most exciting matchup outside of any of the BCS games and certainly more exciting than the Orange Bowl :roll: .


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Go Boise State!! They did get robbed only because Ohio St can draw more fans. What a joke. This is the ONLY time I'll be rooting for the Broncos. :lol:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> TCU v BSU, will be one of the best games of the bowl lineup. Match ups like this are the only redeeming things about bowl games... But when it comes down to it, win or lose both of these teams go home. Not a lot on the line...
> 
> I hate bowls... Go Frogs!!!!


I am more excited about this game than almost any other. I hope TCU takes it to Boise State. It will be a great game, can't wait to watch it!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think TCU will kill them worse than they did BYU. I have absolutely nothing against BSU. I wish them well. I really do. But anyone who watched them this year who isn't a Bronco fan, could see they are clearly not in the same class as Utah, or any of the teams going to BCS bowls. Ohio State would kill BSU this year. Heck, if BSU were in the MWC this year, they would have been good to finish 4th - and maybe not even 4th. Utah, TCU and BYU all would have beat them on home or away fields - and Air Force if the game were in the Springs. TCU will tear them apart. I will be watching the game for sure. I hope it is a good game. And I expect for Horned Frog fans, it will be.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I think TCU will kill them worse than they did BYU. I have absolutely nothing against BSU. I wish them well. I really do. But anyone who watched them this year who isn't a Bronco fan, could see they are clearly not in the same class as Utah, or any of the teams going to BCS bowls. Ohio State would kill BSU this year. Heck, if BSU were in the MWC this year, they would have been good to finish 4th - and maybe not even 4th. Utah, TCU and BYU all would have beat them on home or away fields - and Air Force if the game were in the Springs. TCU will tear them apart. I will be watching the game for sure. I hope it is a good game. And I expect for Horned Frog fans, it will be.


 Gary- you are normally pretty level headed but I think you got off track on this one- I grew up in Ohio- Buckeye fan- think they would have a tough time against BSU this year- they aren't big but about as well disciplined team as I have seen this year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you are right on the discipline and focus for BSU. But I don't see the same speed at TCU. I think it will be a good game though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

This should be a very good game, and possibly the third most intriguing bowl game this year behind the Rose and NC bowl. In my opinion TCU is still the best team in the MWC and I think they are dying for a chance to redeem themselves after handing Utah a win.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

It will be a good game. I think it will be BSU's first tough game of the year. Talk about someone who plays a week schedule. Their oppents were 63-81. Their SOS was 79, so to say they were screwed well I think is wrong. I think they were rewarded as fairly as their schedule allowed them to be. I think TCU will make tater tots out of them.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone picking TCU to win easily either has a very short memory or hasn't been paying attention this year.

Boise beat a very good Oklahoma team after going undefeated just two years ago, and this year with very few exceptions they have not only won but did it while beat their opponents into submission (outscoring them 473 to 147).


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Anyone picking TCU to win easily either has a very short memory or hasn't been paying attention this year.
> 
> Boise beat a very good Oklahoma team after going undefeated just two years ago, and this year with very few exceptions they have not only won but did it while beat their opponents into submission (outscoring them 473 to 147).


Boise State *was* BETTER two years ago than now, and Oklahoma *is* better now than two years ago. Let's compare apples to apples. I am not saying/predicting that it will be a blow out, I'm saying comparing teams from two years ago with teams NOW in college football is inane.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you not have anything better to do than follow me around posting rebuttals to every reply I make? Even if you don't believe the teams are even close to what they were two years ago, just look the margin of victory. And this was done with a tougher S.O.S. than your beloved cougars.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Boise beat a very good Oklahoma team after going undefeated just two years ago, and this year with very few exceptions they have not only won but did it while beat their opponents into submission (outscoring them 473 to 147).


You really said that. WoW.

BYU Opponents were 70-78
BSU Opponents were 63-81

I am not sure but I don't think they played in body that was even ranked this year. Imagine what TCU, Utah or even our *Beloved* Cougars would do.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I would agree that the 2005 BSU team was very good. They were better than this year's team. Just like the 2004 Utes were better than this year's team. And, BYU's 10-2 team this year is not as strong as theiir 10-2 team last year. 

Based on what I have seen of BSU THIS year, and on what I have seen of TCU THIS year, I believe TCU will win and it won't be close. The 2005 BSU team had seveal seniors on both sides of the ball who are gone now, many into the NFL. This team is not as fast on D, not as strong on the O-line, and not as strong at running back. The WAC is certainly weaker than the MWC this year. I still stand by my initial assertion that if BSU played in the MWC this year, they would have finished the regular season with at least 3 conference losses. In the Pac-10, they would have finished with one loss. And in the WAC, no losses. 

We'll see how it all goes though. Funny thing happen in games. Field goals clang off uprights, snaps get bobbled, and passes can get flipped in the air in funny ways. I seriously think that TCU is a better team than the Utes, but in that game, funny things happened and the Utes came out on top. But those funny things are part of football. It is those funny things that had T-Tech beat Texas, even though I think Texas is a better team. But you can't count on them. Goofy freakish things aside, TCU wins this game.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> You really said that. WoW.
> 
> BYU Opponents were 70-78
> BSU Opponents were 63-81
> ...


Their strength of schedule (Boise) was 79 - your Cougars were the second highest in the top 25 with a score of 88. They also beat #17 Oregon at Oregon. So there you have it a game against a ranked opponent without a loss, I know the Y can't say that.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Do you not have anything better to do than follow me around posting rebuttals to every reply I make? Even if you don't believe the teams are even close to what they were two years ago, just look the margin of victory. And this was done with a tougher S.O.S. than your beloved cougars.


Don't flatter your self Kenny Mayne. :? What does TCU vs Boise State have to do with BYU again? :roll: I just commented on how comparing BSU from a few years ago to this year and then basing your prediction of the upcoming Poinsettia Bowl of that FLAWED 'logic'. Just admit it was silly and move on, no need to make it anything more than that. :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I think this should be a very good game. I think TCU will pull it off, but I expect it to be very close. 

Boise State just isn't very impressive to me despite their undefeated record. Sure, they beat everyone on their schedule, but who did they play that was even remotely impressive this season? They haven't played anyone even close to TCU's level. TCU knows that they easily could have finished the season with just one loss, and they will be a little hungrier to get the win.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going with BSU...just because I want to.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> They also beat #17 Oregon at Oregon. So there you have it a game against a* ranked opponent without a loss, I know the Y can't say that*.


I did miss the Oregon game thanks for pointing that out. But I think you missed the Utah game @ Utah and the game vs. TCU @ TCU. I think alot tougher than the Oregon game? Did BYU win No but I don't think BSU would go undefeated if they had to play those games either.

Also weren't you all over the Pac Ten for being a week conference?


----------

